# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Electric Yellow

## RRG

Anyone here raising Electric Yellow (Labidochromis caeruleus) fishes? Before buying this fishes, I searched the internet and the information said it can reach about 4 inches to 6 inches. Im currently reading a book Aquariums that I borrowed from the library and it claimed that this fishes can reach about 10 inches to 12 inches. I was dumfounded, I bought 5 of this fishes! Im sure they will be too big if they reach the maximum size for my 40-50 gallon tank. I love this fishes and I hope that the book is mistaken about its size. They are so brightly colored and peaceful in my tank; they sometimes chase each other, but otherwise they are very peaceful. They are the ones who are controlling the thread algae in my tank, so they are very useful, too. 

Anyone here seen a 10 or 12 inches Electric yellow or yellow lab?

----------


## nonamethefish

I believe they are mistaken. I'm not cichlid experts but many who say they are reccomend labs for smaller tanks than they would other cichlids.

----------


## RRG

That is what I thought, too.  :Smile:

----------

